# water retention...



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

How can I get rid of water retention?? At certain times of the month I get it really badly and it always makes me feel really de motivated. I feel like I'm going backwards as I just look puffy all over. When I go on holiday I blow up like a balloon and get a serious case of cankles


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

not sure for a women. but i lay off breads/wheat and salt for a few days helps.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

5-10g Vitamin ED will help drop water. + Drink lots of water (4-6 litres a day).


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

apple cider vinegar, help reduce water retention


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Lou Lou said:


> How can I get rid of water retention?? At certain times of the month I get it really badly and it always makes me feel really de motivated. I feel like I'm going backwards as I just look puffy all over. When I go on holiday I blow up like a balloon and get a serious case of cankles


how much water are you drinking?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> 5-10g Vitamin ED will help drop water. + Drink lots of water (4-6 litres a day).


also vit C


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> also vit C


LOL Sorry, I mean 5-10g Vitamin C ED (each day), didn't realize I left the bloody C out, don't take 5-10g of vitamin E or D, no idea what that'll do to you lmao.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> LOL Sorry, I mean 5-10g Vitamin C ED (each day), didn't realize I left the bloody C out, don't take 5-10g of vitamin E or D, no idea what that'll do to you lmao.


Get some nice colour on you and increase your libido



May as well drop C,D and E


----------



## Sara M (Aug 21, 2012)

Restricting the intake of salt is often beneficial. Increased consumption of fruits and vegetables supplies the body with all the essential nutrients that improves blood circulation and prevents water retention.

Regular exercise keeps the muscles and blood vessels fit enough to function normally. Better circulation ensures faster clearing of water and other fluids from the tissue spaces.

Cranberry juice, bananas and cabbage are some of the fruits and vegetables that may aid in better water clearance or prevent water retention in the cells and tissues.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Increase water, high dose of vit C and also dandelion root


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> LOL Sorry, I mean 5-10g Vitamin C ED (each day), didn't realize I left the bloody C out, don't take 5-10g of vitamin E or D, no idea what that'll do to you lmao.


I was about to start major FLAME WORZ :lol: vitamin ED :lol:

Plenty of oranges throughout your week for vit-C & your daily multi vit :thumb:

& of course, lots and lots of water!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

As said vitamin c in high dose, a high strength vitamin b complex tab also (although might make your pee go really dark, lol).

Other main thing though is to adjust mineral balance... reduce sodium intake from salt and increase dietary potassium (pistachio nuts, dried apricots, avocados, bananas etc) and magnesium (bran, most nuts, oatmeal, beans, brown rice etc) or buy a decent mineral supp (although this is unlikely to have a decent potassium content). Increasing calcium can help too but only really if deficient in the first place and I'd be really surprised if you were because almost no one is.

Drink enough fluids too.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Moved to more relevant section.

What's your carb intake at the moment? Do you perhaps increase carbs around these periods of water retention?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

AQUA ban?


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone...I drink 1-2 and a half litres of water a day. But I must admit that I forget to drink during the day so most of that's when I'm training and working.

I don't take any multi vits at the moment...should I start to then?

Iv been laying off the fruit due to sugar in it.

My daily diet at moment is porridge with almond milk

Then a Wholemeal wrap with chicken and spinach and a tiny bit of mayo

Same again...wrap

Then I have a protein shake

Go to work in evening

Then have dinner when I get home at 10pm

Which last night was just some more chicken and salad!!

God what a boring diet!!

Sometimes I snack on a chewy bar to eat on the go.

Yesterday I had a nectarine too.

My diets pretty bad isnt it?!

I feel like I'm not losing weight and now this week I'm puffy with water retention...very disheartening


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lou Lou said:


> Thanks everyone...I drink 1-2 and a half litres of water a day. But I must admit that I forget to drink during the day so most of that's when I'm training and working.
> 
> I don't take any multi vits at the moment...should I start to then?
> 
> ...


I personally find that if I have carbs lfrom sources ike porridge and fruit, it causes water retention...I just look a bit puffy! I personally have quite low carbs now; I steer clear of fruit most of the time and carbs from grains so most of my carbs just come from veggies and it has made a big difference for me.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

i don't think you are drinking enough water and you having wraps, you could be getting bloating from the wheat as you might have an intolerance to it. Like Katy said though some do get bloating from oats as well.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Katy said:


> I personally find that if I have carbs lfrom sources ike porridge and fruit, it causes water retention...I just look a bit puffy! I personally have quite low carbs now; I steer clear of fruit most of the time and carbs from grains so most of my carbs just come from veggies and it has made a big difference for me.


Really!...I thought I'd cut my carbs down a lot lol

I'll definatly try cutting it all out. I'm a bit slack with veg but will make more of an effort. Thanks


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

chilisi said:


> X2 it's made for women's time of the month in sure.
> 
> My wife uses it and its great. Makes her go to the toilet a lot though!


I did use it once years ago...it made me feel a bit scatty!! Lol

But I'll try it again...cheers


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> i don't think you are drinking enough water and you having wraps, you could be getting bloating from the wheat as you might have an intolerance to it. Like Katy said though some do get bloating from oats as well.


Ok...I'm on it. I'll make more effort to drink more water. It's not possible to drink too much water is it?

I'm gonna cut out the wraps and porridge and see if it helps. Thank you


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

give us a pic or your big watery puffy @rse - you are probably just imagining it lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lou Lou said:


> Ok...I'm on it. I'll make more effort to drink more water. It's not possible to drink too much water is it?
> 
> I'm gonna cut out the wraps and porridge and see if it helps. Thank you


Try rice instead of wraps or sweet potatoes and see how you get on. Nope its not really possible to drink too much unless you drink like 5 litres in an hour! Some drink over 2 gallons a day when cutting for a comp so if you up your water to about 4 litres maybe 5 you'll be fine. You'll just be needing the toilet alot!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lou Lou said:


> Really!...I thought I'd cut my carbs down a lot lol
> 
> I'll definatly try cutting it all out. I'm a bit slack with veg but will make more of an effort. Thanks


I read somewhere that it's something to do with the affect carbs have on your body holding onto salt. I really don't know the biology behind it but could be worth a google or someone here shedding some light.

I simply don't eat grains...with the one exception of rice in the form of the odd rice cake in the week. So I don't have bread, wraps, cereal, oats, white potato etc and it make a huge difference. Since going off my diet recently I'm definately holding more water. I'm back on my diet now and it will take about 3 days to get back to normal.

I think the biology behind it is the same reason why when people suddenly go on a diet they lose weight but it's water weight. Initially anyway.

Also, some people just don't respond well to wheat.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Uriel said:


> give us a pic or your big watery puffy @rse - you are probably just imagining it lol


Hahaha I don't wanna put you through it! It's my problem area 

Anyway it's the whole of me that gets puffy...I get hamster cheeks lol and my rings get tight on my fingers too


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Katy said:


> I read somewhere that it's something to do with the affect carbs have on your body holding onto salt. I really don't know the biology behind it but could be worth a google or someone here shedding some light.
> 
> I simply don't eat grains...with the one exception of rice in the form of the odd rice cake in the week. So I don't have bread, wraps, cereal, oats, white potato etc and it make a huge difference. Since going off my diet recently I'm definately holding more water. I'm back on my diet now and it will take about 3 days to get back to normal.
> 
> ...


So what do you eat for breakfast then Katy?


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Try rice instead of wraps or sweet potatoes and see how you get on. Nope its not really possible to drink too much unless you drink like 5 litres in an hour! Some drink over 2 gallons a day when cutting for a comp so if you up your water to about 4 litres maybe 5 you'll be fine. You'll just be needing the toilet alot!


Bloody hell I'm bad enough with needing to wee as it is lol

Ok im going to aim for 5 litres a day. Is flavoured water ok? Just to spice things up a bit


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lou Lou said:


> Bloody hell I'm bad enough with needing to wee as it is lol
> 
> Ok im going to aim for 5 litres a day. Is flavoured water ok? Just to spice things up a bit


if its sugar free i think it should be fine


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> if its sugar free i think it should be fine


Whoop whoop lol 4 litres of normal and 1 litre of flavoured it is then.

Thanks


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> LOL Sorry, I mean 5-10g Vitamin C ED (each day), didn't realize I left the bloody C out, don't take 5-10g of vitamin E or D, no idea what that'll do to you lmao.


Do u mean a multi vitamin of c, e , d?

Also I'm happy to test the E D thing  lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Vit c every day


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lou Lou said:


> So what do you eat for breakfast then Katy?


I usually have smoked salmon, scrambled egg and salad (just babyleaves and homemade dressing). I sometimes have lean ham instead. I love omelettes too (with lots of stuff in them like mushroom, spinach, spring onion & ham/bacon) or simply just some lean bacon and poached egg. God I'm hungy!


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Katy said:


> I usually have smoked salmon, scrambled egg and salad (just babyleaves and homemade dressing). I sometimes have lean ham instead. I love omelettes too (with lots of stuff in them like mushroom, spinach, spring onion & ham/bacon) or simply just some lean bacon and poached egg. God I'm hungy!


Yum!!! Sounds much nicer than porridge! Lol

Roll on the morning...that's the sort of brekkie I have on special occasions hehe


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Lou Lou said:


> How can I get rid of water retention?? *At certain times of the month* I get it really badly and it always makes me feel really de motivated. I feel like I'm going backwards as I just look puffy all over. When I go on holiday I blow up like a balloon and get a serious case of cankles


I didn't notice this bit, bad of me... do you mean that 'special few days a month that only ladies enjoy'? If so do you get cramps too?

If so, definitely take magnesium and calcium from a supp or supp's... get around 400mg magnesium and 1,000mg calcium... I know of several women who have had massive improvements with this issue from this combo, or even just the magnesium on its own.

Both supp's are pretty cheap so worth a try IMO.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lou Lou said:


> Yum!!! Sounds much nicer than porridge! Lol
> 
> Roll on the morning...that's the sort of brekkie I have on special occasions hehe


Yeah it's funny, ehen my dad visited and saw what I had he thought I was 'living the life' and was being a bit indulgent so I had to explain it wasn't about luxury but health. I do look forward to breakfast though! That's for sure!


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> I didn't notice this bit, bad of me... do you mean that 'special few days a month that only ladies enjoy'? If so do you get cramps too?
> 
> If so, definitely take magnesium and calcium from a supp or supp's... get around 400mg magnesium and 1,000mg calcium... I know of several women who have had massive improvements with this issue from this combo, or even just the magnesium on its own.
> 
> Both supp's are pretty cheap so worth a try IMO.


yes its usually a week or so before i come on and i get bloated and puffy...i really notice it. I get a layerover my whole body. Should i take those vitamins everyday or just during the puffy week? lol

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Katy said:


> Yeah it's funny, ehen my dad visited and saw what I had he thought I was 'living the life' and was being a bit indulgent so I had to explain it wasn't about luxury but health. I do look forward to breakfast though! That's for sure!


i made an omellette tonight...it was horrible lol

i cant seem to get the hang of making them, my 14 year old daughter makes a wicked omellette. i need more practice haha


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lou Lou said:


> i made an omellette tonight...it was horrible lol
> 
> i cant seem to get the hang of making them, my 14 year old daughter makes a wicked omellette. i need more practice haha


What was wrong with it? Was it the ingredients or how you cooked it?


----------



## Jamzz (Mar 26, 2011)

Asparagus?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Lou Lou said:


> yes its usually a week or so before i come on and i get bloated and puffy...i really notice it. I get a layerover my whole body. Should i take those vitamins everyday or just during the puffy week? lol
> 
> Thanks :thumb:


Lol, is your call really... either all the time, or if you don't like popping supps everyday then just around the time you anticipate you are going to need them, start a day or two just before.

Worth a go and hope they help


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Lol, is your call really... either all the time, or if you don't like popping supps everyday then just around the time you anticipate you are going to need them, start a day or two just before.
> 
> Worth a go and hope they help


I'm going to get some today and take them everyday  thanks


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Katy said:


> What was wrong with it? Was it the ingredients or how you cooked it?


It was how I cooked it lol

It had spinach, red onion, mushroom and tomato in it and it was watery on top and burnt underneath?!

By my daughter makes them perfectly


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lou Lou said:


> It was how I cooked it lol
> 
> It had spinach, red onion, mushroom and tomato in it and it was watery on top and burnt underneath?!
> 
> By my daughter makes them perfectly


I usually cook certain ingredients first e.g. mushrooms. With tomato, once I've sliced it I put it on kitchen roll to take out the excess water. I also use spring onion very finely sliced so that it doesn't need cooking in advance. I then mix the ingredients in with the mixed egg. I actually often finish it off under the grill so that the top cooks without the underside getting burnt. And if you want cheese on top then it's losly being cooked under the grill.

That's how I do it anyway, but it ends up coming out looking more like a pizza than an omelette :laugh:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Vit C helps me loads. Idealy Vit C powder in water


----------

